# Monopod - advice what to purchase



## niels123 (Feb 5, 2015)

I am considering to get a monopod for a bit more support when shooting portraits with my new manual focus Zeiss 135 /f2. Especially after holding it for longer and using a Zacuto loupe and liveview I am suffering from lactic acid building up in my muscles  The lens is relatively heavy and at a long distance from my eye since I have the Zacuto loup between my eyes and the camera.

I am considering to get a Gitzo monopod (carbon I think), but I also need a (ball) head. What would you choose and what is good enough (but not overkill) for this? Thoughts and ideas appreciated ;D

Thanx,
Niels


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm cheap... So I usually don't spend a great deal of money on my tripods or monopods, but I softened a while back and picked up a manfrotto with the chicken feet at the bottom. I think it is aluminum, and heavy over long walks. 

I considered a tripod/ monopod system where the mono is built in and screws of as needed... But none came with the chicken feet. I still think I would like that better... if it came with the feet.

All the same... I tightened the connection at the bottom and I can use it as a makeshift tripod when called upon. 

I would agree with paying the extra for carbon fiber... I don't use a ball head... though when I was in nyc, I found myself compacting the monopod and holding the of it to the side while I took my portrait orientation image... fortunately it wasn't bust at that time of night.

Outside of the feet and the fluid twisty thing at the bottom... I kinda hold one monopod to be the same as another. That's probably not a popular sentiment, but they kinda do the same thing. I used a cheap dolica as a walking stick while hiking a few years back... And it did a fine job of not collapsing under my weight... so if a $20 one does the same as a $200 one... doesn't quite seem worth it.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 5, 2015)

I hate my phone keyboard. There are more incorrect words than there are correct..


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 5, 2015)

I can thoroughly recommend the Gitzo GM2541 if you want a small/light Mono Pod that will hold pretty much anything - used to use mine with a 600 F4. I would also suggest that a ball head on a Mono Pod is normally a hindrance.
Looking at your post - are you shooting video or stills?
For stills a Mono Pod can be a real asset (especially without a head) but I think it would be a disaster for video. Please note I have no idea about video (I don't even know how to turn it on, or care to find out) but I do know a number of video shooters and their mantra is big, heavy tripods with the best (biggest) fluid heads that they can afford.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 6, 2015)

I have to agree that I'd look for lightweight and reliability without breaking the bank. Been happy with my Sirui p-326. It i a six-section CF with twist locks and it is really light and compact. I have never used a ballhead on it since it is just for stability or "help" holding a load. I've got an Arca compatible clamp (Sunwayfoto DDY-58) on top and I am all in for less than $150.


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 6, 2015)

Instead of a ball head, look at the Manfrotto 234 tilt head. I think you will find this a better solution. As for a monopod - no help here. I've got a cheap Canon 500 monopod. It does hold a 60D with 70-200 F2.8IS, but it is flimsy and ready to be replaced.


----------



## dcm (Feb 6, 2015)

Agree with the Gitzo GM2541 CF recommendation. I have an RRS monopod head on mine to accomodate the RRS plates on cameras/lenses.

My old Manfrotto 680B AL version with a Manfrotto 234RC tilt head weighs a bit more, but is quite stable and cost less.


----------



## niels123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanx for the advice. I don't shoot video. Never. I am a photographer . 

I checked the Gitzo GM2541 and I like it. However, its maximum height is (only 160 cm). Since I want to use it (mainly) to shoot portrets with my Zeiss 135 f/2 (and to support, so I don't need to lift all the equipment constantly), and I like to shoot at a slightly above-head position I think I need something that is a bit heigher, especially if your model is 190 cm.

I checked the GM3551 instead, which extends all the way up to 192 cm ;D

What do you think of this model from Gitzo? Any experience with this one?


----------



## eli452 (Feb 6, 2015)

Your monopod should be taller then your tripod, as some of the position for holding a monopod require keeping it at an angle. Had the Manfroto titl-head and hated it, replaced it with the Markins Q3 "Emille" ball head. You can get a smaller head for a monopod than a tripod head as you do not shoot with a monopod without hands on.
See http://www.nikonians.org/monopods/what_monopod_3.html


----------



## niels123 (Feb 6, 2015)

eli452 said:


> Your monopod should be taller then your tripod, as some of the position for holding a monopod require keeping it at an angle. Had the Manfroto titl-head and hated it, replaced it with the Markins Q3 "Emille" ball head. You can get a smaller head for a monopod than a tripod head as you do not shoot with a monopod without hands on.
> See http://www.nikonians.org/monopods/what_monopod_3.html



Gitzo seems to have quite a large number of different (small) (ball)heads and I am bit puzzled what to choose and how to choose.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

niels123 said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > Your monopod should be taller then your tripod, as some of the position for holding a monopod require keeping it at an angle. Had the Manfroto titl-head and hated it, replaced it with the Markins Q3 "Emille" ball head. You can get a smaller head for a monopod than a tripod head as you do not shoot with a monopod without hands on.
> ...


Gitzo makes very good monopods, but their heads are not worth buying. For a monopod I would look at something like the RRS monopod heads: http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/Monopod-Heads/


----------



## eli452 (Feb 6, 2015)

niels123 said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > Your monopod should be taller then your tripod, as some of the position for holding a monopod require keeping it at an angle. Had the Manfroto titl-head and hated it, replaced it with the Markins Q3 "Emille" ball head. You can get a smaller head for a monopod than a tripod head as you do not shoot with a monopod without hands on.
> ...



The general rule is to stay away from Gitzo's heads (if you still want one go for the Center Ball Head line), the Off-Center Ball Heads are weird to begin with and not for monopods for sure.


----------



## niels123 (Feb 6, 2015)

eli452 said:


> niels123 said:
> 
> 
> > eli452 said:
> ...



why would you stay away from gitzo's heads? What else (brand) (in the same quality) would you recommend then?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

niels123 said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > niels123 said:
> ...


Really Right Stuff, Arca Swiss and Markins are three of the best. Cheaper, but still good is Benro (as long as you don´t need service). I have had a couple of Gitzo heads and they are really poor compared to RRS, Arca and Markins. There are others, but I don´t know them personally.


----------



## eli452 (Feb 6, 2015)

Eldar said:


> niels123 said:
> 
> 
> > eli452 said:
> ...


In one word: ditto


----------



## niels123 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have the Gitzo GT2541GT with the BH-55 ball head. I love the combo, altough I just sent in the central column for repair today  There is a 'plug' in the central column which has thread to which a second thing is screwd. This thing has the thread to which you can attach your tripod head. This 'plug' came lose (without warning) and now it doesn't want to stay attached to the carbon fibre column.

Which RRS heads would be best for monopod? Is a (high quality) ball head recommended in general?


----------



## DigitalDivide (Feb 6, 2015)

I have the Gitzo GM2541 CF and I love it. It is very light yet rigid enough for anything I want to do with it. I really like the twist lock design but that is a matter of personal taste. I use it with the Really Right Stuff MH-02 Pro monopod head, which I attach to the 'pod with a Kirk clamp. I have an RRS L-bracket on my 5D2, and combined with the head this allows me to quickly switch between landscape and portrait modes. I have no experience with a ball head, but some have commented that they can be a bit unwieldy on a monopod, especially with a heavy lens as it is hard to stop it from flopping around while you adjust it.

The RRS head is beautifully engineered. It has the major advantage of being able to rotate 90 degrees without the need for dismantling, which means I can easily attach the monopod to a plate on the foot of a larger lens and still make use of the tilt function. This is handy for my intended use of landscape and wildlife photography, but as the Zeiss has no foot it might not be a benefit for you. I went with this combination based on some very helpful advice from Neuro.

I also was concerned about the height at first, but I realized that with the head, clamps and plates the viewfinder is actually quite some distance above the top of the 'pod. I did some testing and found that it should be adequate for shooting at an upward angle (e.g. birds in trees), or in uneven terrain where the 'pod is resting downhill from where I'm standing. I'm about 5'10", so if you are taller or plan to do this a lot you might find a longer model more comfortable.

Good luck, and please let us know what model you decide on!


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

DigitalDivide said:


> I have the Gitzo GM2541 CF and I love it. It is very light yet rigid enough for anything I want to do with it. I really like the twist lock design but that is a matter of personal taste. I use it with the Really Right Stuff MH-02 Pro monopod head, which I attach to the 'pod with a Kirk clamp. I have an RRS L-bracket on my 5D2, and combined with the head this allows me to quickly switch between landscape and portrait modes. I have no experience with a ball head, but some have commented that they can be a bit unwieldy on a monopod, especially with a heavy lens as it is hard to stop it from flopping around while you adjust it.
> 
> The RRS head is beautifully engineered. It has the major advantage of being able to rotate 90 degrees without the need for dismantling, which means I can easily attach the monopod to a plate on the foot of a larger lens and still make use of the tilt function. This is handy for my intended use of landscape and wildlife photography, but as the Zeiss has no foot it might not be a benefit for you. I went with this combination based on some very helpful advice from Neuro.
> 
> ...


I also use the Really Right Stuff MH-02 Pro monopod head. Been very happy with it.


----------



## niels123 (Feb 6, 2015)

There is another 'issue' that I need to 'solve' :-\

I have a large number of the Novoflex ARCA-type mounting plates, but I think they are incompatible with the Novoflex plates. I mean this one: http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/Lever-Release-Clamps/B2-LR-II-Lever-release-clamp.html

My BH-55 has a ball (hehe) with a threaded pin on which you can mount the mounting thingy (e.g. this lever clamp). On this one, I use a manual-screw-in clamp from RRS. However, I have noticed that I need to really tighten the screw or the camera may fall out of the clamp.

1) Are lever-type clamps more reliable and scecure in holding the camera plate onto the tri/monopod?
2) Is it possbible to have a monopod head from RRS with a novoflex-type "top"? (top = the thingy that holds the camera plate)


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 6, 2015)

A monopod is just a stick, not much difference between the best and the worst. I have a Calumet, but I'd be more than satisfied with a Giottos.

The BIG thing is size. If you are tall (I'm 6'3") most monopods are too short.

I don't use a Ball Head, I use a Long Lens Head http://www.acratech.net/tripod-heads/long-lens-heads/long-lens-head The Acratech is expensive, but there may be people who have copied this style head. The reason I like a Long Lens Head is that they just tilt (no flop), keep the monopod vertical and just tilt up or down.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

niels123 said:


> There is another 'issue' that I need to 'solve' :-\
> 
> I have a large number of the Novoflex ARCA-type mounting plates, but I think they are incompatible with the Novoflex plates. I mean this one: http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/Lever-Release-Clamps/B2-LR-II-Lever-release-clamp.html
> 
> ...


I have a couple of Novoflex plates and they seem to be smaller than the real Arca Swiss standard.


----------



## niels123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Eldar said:


> niels123 said:
> 
> 
> > There is another 'issue' that I need to 'solve' :-\
> ...



That might be an issue then because I have only novoflex plates and like to stick to a universal system where al my plates fit on all my tripods / monopods to avoid 'trouble'. Can I use a RRS monohead with a novoflex top?
I still have one of these collecting dust: http://dstatic.computeruniverse.net/images/600/90296930AB910837060D4FABA3FDE9BD.jpg
Would be nice if I could use it so I can save some cash.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 6, 2015)

niels123 said:


> There is another 'issue' that I need to 'solve' :-\
> 
> I have a large number of the Novoflex ARCA-type mounting plates, but I think they are incompatible with the Novoflex plates. I mean this one: http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/Lever-Release-Clamps/B2-LR-II-Lever-release-clamp.html
> 
> 1) Are lever-type clamps more reliable and scecure in holding the camera plate onto the tri/monopod?



NO, lever type clamps are no more or no less secure. Some people think that a Lever Type is more convenient. I have Screw Type locking on all my heads, including my Wimberley II Gimbal Head.



> 2) Is it possbible to have a monopod head from RRS with a novoflex-type "top"? (top = the thingy that holds the camera plate)



These clamps use simple screw-on mounting, either 3/8-16 or 1/4-20. So your Novoflex should work.

You should also be able to use an Acratech Adjustable Lever Clamp http://www.acratech.net/quick-release-clamps/locking-lever-clamp

"The Acratech Quick Release Lever clamp features a locking lever and is fully adjustable so it will fit virtually all Arca-Swiss compatible quick release plates. This clamp has a 3/8-16 thread and a 1/4-20 reducer bushing and will fit most tripod heads.

Back in the Dark-Ages, most Middle and High Schools had various Shop classes. A good way to learn simple mechanics. And most of the questions on this thread can be answered by simple mechanics. i.e. a male 3/8-16 will screw into a female 3/8-16.


----------



## niels123 (Feb 6, 2015)

c.d.embrey said:


> niels123 said:
> 
> 
> > There is another 'issue' that I need to 'solve' :-\
> ...



Why should I spend $150 on a clamp if I have one laying around? 8)


----------



## niels123 (Feb 6, 2015)

c.d.embrey said:


> niels123 said:
> 
> 
> > These clamps use simple screw-on mounting, either 3/8-16 or 1/4-20. So your Novoflex should work.
> ...



I did read that  However, I had the impression that you suggested to purchase the Acratype because of the lever. I think $150 just on a lever is a bit too much for my pocket if I have a clamp.

Just one question: a simple clamp like the one in the simply screws on. How then do you change orientation to align it properly with the tilt of the monohead?
http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/Screw-Knob-Clamps/B2-Pro-II-Screw-knob-clamp-with-1-4-20-screw.html


----------



## brad-man (Feb 7, 2015)

niels123 said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > niels123 said:
> ...



Lever clamps are convenient, but unless you are willing to purchase all of your plates from a single manufacturer, you may have compatibility issues due to varying tolerances. Screw clamps eliminate this inconvenience. By purchasing a mono head with an incorporated clamp, there is no need to worry about alignment.

Abundance of capital: http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/Monopod-Heads/MH-01-Pro-head-with-standard-screw-knob-clamp.html

The rest of us: http://www.amazon.com/Aluminium-L-10-Monopods-including-Release/dp/B006JZ7QZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423287727&sr=8-1&keywords=sirui+monopod+head


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 7, 2015)

You don't need a ball head on a monopod like you need one on a tripod. You can tilt the whole thing as you like. They have arca Swiss compatible clips you can put on the monopod and you keep he arca plate on the camera.


----------



## niels123 (Feb 7, 2015)

ScottyP said:


> You don't need a ball head on a monopod like you need one on a tripod. You can tilt the whole thing as you like. They have arca Swiss compatible clips you can put on the monopod and you keep he arca plate on the camera.



I can see that. The Sirui head (and the MH-01 head) are not suitable for use with a L-plate (from RRS or Novoflex).

This would suggest to buy (the much more expensive) MH-02 instead. However, this one will not accept my novoflex plates (including L-adpater from Novoflex that I have as well). Any solutions to this if I'd like to be able to use it with collard lenses as wel as an L-plate on the body itself?

I have for instance the 200 f/2.8 with a collar, the 100 f/2.8 with a collar, but for my Zeiss 135 f/2 is no collar available.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 7, 2015)

niels123 said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need a ball head on a monopod like you need one on a tripod. You can tilt the whole thing as you like. They have arca Swiss compatible clips you can put on the monopod and you keep he arca plate on the camera.
> ...



I must have missed that you needed it to accommodate an L bracket. The RRS MH-01 does have a clamp that can be reoriented 90 degrees to allow for camera plate mount and will work for your L bracket. The Sirui does not.


----------



## jwilbern (Feb 7, 2015)

I Like my Leki Sierra Photo monopod. It has a little shock absorption built in (nice when hiking downhill) and a wooden knob to put on top when the camera is not there.


----------



## niels123 (Feb 7, 2015)

brad-man said:


> niels123 said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...



I think I will go for the MH-01 without a clamp and use my Novoflex Panorama plate which I have already here


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 7, 2015)

Any good carbon fiber monopod. Must be long enough fully extended to put your camera 8" or more above you. This is needed so you can adequately use on a downhill slope. I fitted mine with an Induro BLH2 Ball head. Super strong enough to use with my 600mm F4L and an arca swiss plate. Great friction clutch that even with the 600 F4 will hold it in place yet easily lets you unlock and reposition the ball with complete control. The ball head is also low profile so only adds about 4" to the overall collapsed length.

I got my monopod from Calumet photo during their going out of business sale. It is Calumet branded but I believe it to be an Induro 8X CF. Since I'm lugging around the 600mm I went for the lightest material I could find as every little savings in weight is helpful on those long hikes.


----------



## pwp (Feb 7, 2015)

You'll find a higher percentage of professional sports shooters will favour the lever type lock vs twist lock. It's faster. If speed is not important to you then don't worry, both locks are fine. I have a preference for lever locks with two heavy duty Manfrotto monopods. They both have the Manfrotto 234RC monopod head which I find has greater control on a monopod than a ball head which can flop; this can easily result in crushed or bruised fingers. The heavier the lens, the less safe and practical a ball head becomes. There are dedicated monopod heads in existence for good reason. Trust me...get a monopod head. My third monopod is a Miller twist-lock carbon fiber which I use for video work. 

The other trap that first-time monopod buyers can fall into is not getting one tall enough. It has to be tall enough for you to be able to stand at full height while looking through the viewfinder. Stooping to see the viewfinder will hurt your back, irritate you and cramp your creativity.

Another useful left-field use for a monopod is holding it in your hand as you walk back to your car after a late night gig. Would be muggers are likely to avoid you.

HTH

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2015)

niels123 said:


> I am considering to get a monopod for a bit more support when shooting portraits with my new manual focus Zeiss 135 /f2. Especially after holding it for longer and using a Zacuto loupe and liveview I am suffering from lactic acid building up in my muscles  The lens is relatively heavy and at a long distance from my eye since I have the Zacuto loup between my eyes and the camera.
> 
> I am considering to get a Gitzo monopod (carbon I think), but I also need a (ball) head. What would you choose and what is good enough (but not overkill) for this? Thoughts and ideas appreciated ;D
> 
> ...


----------

